# A few things I did to setup Linux Mint Mate



## vectoravtech (Dec 1, 2022)

I increased the swap size 
swapon
sudo swapoff -a
sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1M count=8192 sudo chmod 0600 /swapfile sudo mkswap /swapfile
sudo swapon -a
Install ARamdR first.
https://github.com/phillipberndt/autorandr 
Just try a command after you download the autoARandR file and mint will tell you the command to install it.    
Netdata is in the package manager. 
http://localhost:19999 to see it in the browser.
Allow it through your firewall
sudo ufw allow 19999/tcp
sudo ufw reload
The compiz cube and wobbly windows is easy to setup as long as you reset it so it works.


----------



## kilo (Dec 1, 2022)

If I may ask, why did you choose Mate over Xfce?


----------



## vectoravtech (Dec 1, 2022)

I just enjoy using wobbly windows and the compiz cube.


----------

